# [SOLVED] medal of honor allied asault error? GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenG



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

hello there,

a little time ago I downloaded medal of honor allied assault 
and I installed it with no problems 
but when I want to play the screen goes to black and comes back with a console that is saying:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
--- Common Initialization ---
Medal of Honor Allied Assault 1.00 win-x86 Dec 6 2001
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\EAGAME~1\MOHAA\main\pak6.pk3 (104 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\EAGAME~1\MOHAA\main\Pak5.pk3 (259 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\EAGAME~1\MOHAA\main\Pak4.pk3 (593 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\EAGAME~1\MOHAA\main\Pak3.pk3 (669 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\EAGAME~1\MOHAA\main\Pak2.pk3 (4722 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\EAGAME~1\MOHAA\main\Pak1.pk3 (772 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\EAGAME~1\MOHAA\main\Pak0.pk3 (11175 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\EAGAME~1\MOHAA/main

----------------------
18294 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
execing menu.cfg
couldn't exec newconfig.cfg
Config: unnamedsoldier.cfg
couldn't exec configs/unnamedsoldier.cfg
execing safemode.cfg
couldn't exec localized.cfg
execing autoexec.cfg
Unknown command "fov"
couldn't exec custom.cfg
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III

------- Input Initialization -------
Initializing DirectInput...
Couldn't set DI coop level
Falling back to Win32 mouse support...
------- Input Initialization Complete ------- 10
You are now setup for easy mode.
----- Client Initialization -----
Called FadeSound with: 0.000000
----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
...assuming '3dfxvgl' is a standalone driver
...initializing QGL
...WARNING: missing Glide installation, assuming no 3Dfx available
...shutting down QGL
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


I know I need a driver but what driver I need, and how do I download it????
````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
microsoft windows xp pro
version 2002
service pack 3
video intel(R) 82865G graphic controler
directx 8
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

THanks!!!!!!!!:heartlove:wave:


----------



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: medal of honor allied asault error? GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL sub*

*fixed!!!!!!*


----------

